# Listen up.



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 22, 2009)

GONNA MAKE AN AC FORUM AND BEAT JIMMY'S [EACBOY] IN TOPSITE CLCK
would y'all support me? ;D


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2009)

YES


----------



## Ricano (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell yus


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 22, 2009)

Captain Falcon says "YESZ!".


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 22, 2009)

;D

crash, help me make a bad skin.
i make banner

name: "ATAC"
all thing ac


----------



## John102 (Sep 22, 2009)

OK WE WILL VOTE!

4 SPARTA!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 22, 2009)

GUYS

GO BRAINSTORM FORUMS/SUB-FORUMS


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys are nuts.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 22, 2009)

comeon sezy pls D


----------



## John102 (Sep 22, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> You guys are nuts.


GEWD IDEA

WE NEED A NUTS FORUM XELA, FOR ALL THE CASHEWS, AND PEANUTS, AND CHESTNUTS,AND WALNUTS, AND AVACADOS.


----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2009)

YEY >: D


----------



## djman900 (Sep 22, 2009)

WHats an EAC? is that a new disease? XD Umm sure xela ill support you


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure, why not?


----------



## djman900 (Sep 22, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Sure, why not?


go to your pm >:0


----------



## technoxmaniac (Sep 22, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.
>.>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 22, 2009)

40ro co[er o, ty[eong on the darl k saj YES


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool, I'd support it all the way.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll help. I'll advertise it.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND PRIVATE MAN PARTS

DJman: A disease that burns the eyes off the viewer once he sees it.

Xela: M'KAY


----------



## Hiro (Sep 23, 2009)

YUSS, YUSS!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 23, 2009)

Where is it?


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 23, 2009)

Sure, I'm In!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 23, 2009)

TOTALLY ILL SUPPORT EAC SUCKS!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

Haven't made it.

I'LL USE A *censored.2.0* HOST LIKE INVISIONFREE SEZY


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 23, 2009)

Seriously, guys? I'm losing respect for a lot of people on this forum really fast...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 23, 2009)

In what way cause some people on this forum like animal crossing still or because Alecks is going to make a forum? Still either way I dont know what you mean by that lol.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2009)

*facepalm* 

Are you serious?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

piss off savannah and al.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> piss off savannah and al.


gladly
This thread is full of


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

oh right.

because EAC is the best *censored.2.0* ever and should live until we all have grandkids


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Seriously, guys? I'm losing respect for a lot of people on this forum really fast...


Ok then? I doubt anyone really cares. 
And xela, make the forum nao.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

ehh chris i'm too lazy to start it yet.

maybe tomorrow when i have less HW that i don't feel like doing


----------



## SamXX (Sep 23, 2009)

ANYTHING TO WHUP DAT GAYBOYS ASS!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

ysuh sam ;D

i'm making forum now..


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome alecks, I'm going to get on AIM to give you a few tips  .


----------



## Lord Yuan (Sep 23, 2009)

NO BECAUSE

You stole "lets kick the beat" from me.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 23, 2009)

furst two peeple 2 join get 2 be mods!!!!!!!!!!   :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Thunder (Sep 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> furst two peeple 2 join get 2 be mods!!!!!!!!!!   :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


i wan 2 b mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 23, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k but furst u hav 2 join!!!!!!! an dun furget 2 vote!!!!!!   :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah well.

i wan to b a mod!!!  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:


----------



## Pear (Sep 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i wan2 b admin........           


ill b ur bffl if u maek me admin!!!!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Riri (Sep 23, 2009)

I must join this.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 23, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> I must join this.


fftopic: fftopic: fftopic:

The spy in your avatar looks like he is stabbing himself in the nuts.

fftopic: fftopic: fftopic:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

U R @LL M0DS! PERRY N DUBS ARE ADMIN! THE MOD PASS IS MODERATOR!


----------



## Riri (Sep 23, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I keep going to change it, but I forget what I was doing once I get to my profile and go back to doing whatever it is I was doing before.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 23, 2009)

Whats the link to the forum?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

niko's making banner


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> U R @LL M0DS! PERRY N DUBS ARE ADMIN! THE MOD PASS IS MODERATOR!


yey


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 23, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> U R @LL M0DS! PERRY N DUBS ARE ADMIN! THE MOD PASS IS MODERATOR!


NOBODY ELSE LEWK AT TISH POAST!  I WUNNA B MAWD!!!!!!!  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NU I WANNA B MOD 2!!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 23, 2009)

:gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance: 

I MAKR SKINN!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Seriously, guys? I'm losing respect for a lot of people on this forum really fast...


Oh yes, because everybody on this forum cares so dearly about _your_ opinion on them.


May I be Mod/Admin Achievement buddy? 

Oh and I guess c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker because I'm not talking in "noob." : (


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 24, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :llama: I WUNT BEE ADMEN TH00!!! MAEK M3333 AN ADM1N I BEE YAR BAST BUDDEH EVAR! M0D SUKZZZZ A$$ OLOLOL :gyroidsideways:  OLOLOLOL    :gyroidcircle:  : :gyroidcircle:    :gyroidshake:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroid360move:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :llama:  :dance:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle: :gyroidcircle:   :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are really becoming a pain in the ass in a very immature way. 

There aren't words to describe your idiocy. 

I don't see how this is funny? I never said EAC was the best site ever. Quite frankly, I hate it. But I'm not gonna go around like some seven year old saying how much I hate it and try to make a mock site. This has gone too far.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWW SNAAAAP.

You do know you could just ignore this thread, right? :l

It would've been much easier than ranting.

But I still lovez joo<3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would ignore it, but I'm surprised it's still here. It's ticking me off that no one's bothered locking it. I don't see why this is such a big deal. Quite frankly, until big-mouth Went spoke up, everything was quieted down about this site. Why wage war against a site that's not even worth it? And don't you guys have anything better to do than pick on some nine-year-old and his forum buddies? 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My gift to all of you.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<big><big><big><big>It's called a life. Use it wisely.</big></big></big></big></div>


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kinda contradicting.

Cause it's like, "Get a life", and it's a video game, so...

Yeah.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh, i guess you do have a point. But weren't you involved that one time when they closed EAC? xD


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS SOME AWESOME CHIZ.


...Yeah.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DERP


i'll be working on the site after some HW bbz<3

pfft garry's gon be co-owner


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that was what, a month or two months ago? It was fun back then, but now you guys killed the joke, and it''s not fun anymore. It stopped being fun after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das' cause' we forgot about it.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 24, 2009)

And Alfred becomes serious once again.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhere around there, besides, this isn't really _too_ bad, Xela's just making an idiotic forum to pass EAC on Topsite.

Now that sounds kinda boring.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? It's a topsite forum. People stopped caring about that a while ago. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> And Alfred becomes serious once again.


But still fails at it terribly.

BB, let's take this to the PM hun.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, true.

Would it make you feel _a liiittle_ better if I stopped participating in this? You don't need to get that worked up about it, dude.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm just tired of TBT becoming a spot to find some unlucky idiot and start ragging on him. Just leave the little pain alone. If he spams up the site or does something that actually matters again, then, hell, I'll join in on you. But you have no justifiable reason to be doing this.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

BB
EPIC GENERAL CHAT

^cause of this


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, 

they/we do it cause we LIKE it. >/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes it right?


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffft, how should I know?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half of the time, i don't just randomly slam someone unless they're acting really annoying, or i'm really ticked off and need some way to vent my anger, but this, i mean, come on, it's barely anything.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

This is so gay really just stop acting like noobs. like Bacon boy said *censored.9.10* most of the people on this site are noobs were all a noob at one point so just someone lock this!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> This is so gay really just stop acting like noobs. like Bacon boy said *censored.9.10* most of the people on this site are noobs were all a noob at one point so just someone lock this!


You tell us/them to stop acting like noobs? Look at your posts, seriously.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

MM, Al, you guys are really acting immature.
If I never mentioned EAC, none of you would have said yes. but at the same time, no one would have a problem.

BB, take this to a PM please.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> This is so _*gay*_ really just stop acting like noobs. like Bacon boy said *censored.9.10* most of the people on this site are noobs were all a noob at one point so just someone lock this!


Very wrong thing to say here.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

Well eac is a better site then this anyway no one is so Mean and nooby all the time 

Oh *censored.2.0* no not the whole gay thing again

Ok here we go im sorry if i offend anybody pleas forgive me i did not mean to offend anyone i respect you and im sorry


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> Well eac is a better site then this anyway no one is so Mean and nooby all the time


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> This is so gay really just stop acting like noobs. like Bacon boy said *censored.9.10* most of the people on this site are noobs were all a noob at one point so just someone lock this!


_Don't_ twist my words!


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> Well eac is a better site then this anyway no one is so Mean and nooby all the time
> 
> Oh *censored.2.0* no not the whole gay thing again
> 
> Ok here we go im sorry if i offend anybody pleas forgive me i did not mean to offend anyone i respect you and im sorry


Lol


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> mastermudkipz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> mastermudkipz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he just... "lol" his own post? 

Wellllllllll that's enough stupidity for one day.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe he is.

Yeah, let's just wait 'till most of the twelve year-olds get out of school. >__<


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah i did im two people


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

oh Al don't say your posts are stupid!

Anyways, are you ignoring the logical posts I posted or are you just happy to see me


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> Yeah i did im two people
> 
> /bad attempt at sarcasm


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> Yeah i did im two people


Great, twice the stupidity in one!


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

This shows how imature Tbt is they won't lock this.  this is called spam Miranda DUH


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> *censored.9.10* *censored.1.3*s


We love you too.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 24, 2009)

nice make an EAC rip off. is my site that good


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> This shows how imature Tbt is they won't lock this.  this is called spam Miranda DUH


Read this


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> This shows how imature Tbt is they won't lock this.  this is called spam Miranda


Technically, you're part of TBT. And you're not really one to talk, as i said before, look at your posts =|


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

I know im part of tbt at least i was part of it when the site Was noob free


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> I know im part of tbt at least i was part of it when the site Was noob free


Are you serious?

Bahaha.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 24, 2009)

Are you serious?

Bahaha.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> Are you serious?
> 
> Bahaha.


/Immaturity

TBT was never "noob free".


----------



## Ricano (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> mastermudkipz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miranda isn't even on :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

MASTER *censored.3.0*ING MUDKIPS GET THE *censored.3.0* OUT OF MY THREAD.


I                        TRIED TO PLAY IT COOL TODAY BUT YOUR *censored.3.0*ING IDIOCY IS SO *censored.3.0*ING AGGRIVATING


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 24, 2009)

you know idk if yoiu make a site or not. if you do. i'll be hapy to affiate eac with it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> I know im part of tbt at least i was part of it when the site Was noob free


Look at the date when I signed up, compared to the date when you signed up. The datye I signed up, was practically noob free. Your not the one to talk.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

You *censored.3.0*ing know what?
I'll ask a mod to close this, but keep this through PMing.

mastermudkipz, i hope your happy.


DISREGARD THIS POST MM IS SILLY


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> You *censored.3.0*ing know what?
> I'll ask a mod to close this, but keep this through PMing.
> 
> mastermudkipz, i hope your happy.
> ...


Never give up! Trust your instincts!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

obviously i                                 kidding :C

HAIL ATAC!


----------



## Conor (Sep 24, 2009)

Link pl0x.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> ]give you on steam tomorrow, today i'm just going to make the board and put in the skin, I'm still waiting for Niko on the banner


----------



## Conor (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

@ Alecks Thank you : )

@ Bacon Boy does this thread really bother you? Like seriously? Why did you have to Starting *censored.4.1* in this thread?

@ Master Crash Wait Did you say in a post to BB that "Would it make you feel a liiiiitle better if I dropped out of this?"  Who the hell cares if something you're doing makes BB whine? If you want to do it, do it, BB nor anybody but you can make you do/not do this.

@ Eacboy founder guy It's not a rip-off it's a forum to destroy or at least make you not 2nd on topsite.

@Mastermupkips   Did you know how much a fool you made yourself look? 

@Conor It's up already? :S


----------



## Conor (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> @ Alecks Thank you : )
> 
> @ Bacon Boy does this thread really bother you? Like seriously? Why did you have to Starting *censored.4.1* in this thread?
> 
> ...


I don't know if its up or not, I'll wait till tomorrow.
I'ma going to bed now, feel a bit sick  >_<


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> @ Alecks Thank you : )
> 
> @ Bacon Boy does this thread really bother you? Like seriously? Why did you have to Starting *censored.4.1* in this thread?
> 
> ...


Well, he is one of my friends, and frankly, i don't like it when my friends are upset or anything.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm upset BB b'awwwwed my thread
:[

np garry =P


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I can understand that, nothing wrong with feeling upset or anything, but That's just BS if One of my friends doesn't like something and I can't do it just because of the fact they don't like it. :|

But, if I was going to a concert or something with them and they got Sick I'd feel bad going so I wouldn't but this is something entirely different 


@Alecks STEAM


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boohoo *pats Xela's back*

;P


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> @ Alecks Thank you : )
> 
> @ Bacon Boy does this thread really bother you? Like seriously? Why did you have to Starting *censored.4.1* in this thread?
> 
> ...


@Garrett: Why do you have to be a pain in the ass? The thread bothers me because I'm tired of people always ragging on each other on this site.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

bassturd d;

ok garry but i can only stay for like 30 mins


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but it is a _liiiiiittle_ immature what we're doing, no matter how much some people deserve it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garry? A pain?
Lemme go look at your other posts in this thread, the ones where you ignored reason...


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fellas, let's cool down (Yeah, so i'm "mini-modding",who cares)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That maybe lol but its not like we're going to his site filling it with Porn and other bad stuff  we're just taking him off the 2nd spot

PLUS I heard from some people he's cheating it somehow because he has like 3 active members with 63 votes =P But IDK about that.


@BB  OOOH IT BOTHERS YOU REALLY? nowai well, 

HES A THOUGHT why don't you leave this topic LIKE YOU SAID YOU WERE GOING. like 20 times and ignore it. and it won't be a problem to you. Is this topic flooding TBT? Are they're 20 topics SAYS LETS OWN EAC nope. So one topic isn't going to do any damage so Please, just gtfo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

>>:Alecks:<<: yoo get halo trial? and i bet BB will ragequit after he makes some thread on how TBT is so immature to his 14-year-old needs



GREATNESS AMONG YOU ALL >:C


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice alecks


----------



## Zex (Sep 24, 2009)

I support you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

http://s1.zetaboards.com/All_Things_AC/index/


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> No.


oh damn



that makes:

aaron

sean

mastermudkipz

eacboy
 Q_Q


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> mastermudkipz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at how you think the date you joined actually _matters_.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

STEAM WEB AND DOUBLE POASTS


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> STEAM WEB AND DOUBLE POASTS


You and your freaking Halo Trial.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fine i'll get halo CE





and you going anon in every thread is a bit creepy Q.Q


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>and you going anon in every thread is a bit creepy Q.Q

Defeats the purpose if he has an identity (sort of), eh?


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 24, 2009)

I support you xela.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat



i love how you just say no just to bash on me.

and i love how your next post will more or less be "What? I'm not bashing you, I'm being honest!"


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

TRIPLE POAST


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

DOUBLE ROAST


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, but I do just love how you attempt to predict what I'm going to do.
It's funny.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_0 users, 2 guests, and 56 anonymous are currently viewing this topic_


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i know how you 12 year olds think.

especially you, silly *censored.7.4* ;3



omg dubs i remember that from MoTM july


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at how you called me a "12 yr. old" When your birthday was what, last week?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And?

You're the one with the terrible jokes, acting too hard to be funny, and annoying get-up.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't you 12 a week ago?  You haven't experience being 13 enough to say that.  .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I support you xela.


You're not gone?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so.

@Niko: read other poast :C


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright just did.  How's the forum so far?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waitwaitwait. I just realised something. I've said _all_ of those to _you._


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just made it.
Garry joined :c
How's the banner?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fascinating.

sorry hun, too late <3


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

ON TOPIC: Honestly what's the use guys, he obviously has <big><big>50!</big></big> active members! /sarcasm


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ON TOPIC: Honestly what's the use guys, he obviously has <big><big>50!</big></big> active members! /sarcasm


this is the type of posts that would make you awesome :3


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Eh.. haven't started the banner.  I've got a lot of HW to do, maybe tomorrow?  Usually my teachers aren't pricks and don't give weekend HW.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.

@niko: sweettttt.

go register so i can make you a mod


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Link to forum?  I can't find it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

http://s1.zetaboards.com/All_Things_AC/index/


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Joined.  Make me admin, I could make the sections.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

Wait is this thing gonig to be a real site...or just used to remove EAC?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 24, 2009)

HEY I SIGNED UP USERNAME: Jrrj15
Can I be a mod or admin?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 24, 2009)

Joined. xD


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Wait is this thing gonig to be a real site...or just used to remove EAC?


He's doing it to brag that his site is better then EAC.  He might ditch it in like 2 months lol.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

go check your warn niko

:3


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yay.  Another forum thread on tbt.  Yay.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

Fine, I'll go along with this. 

(Erhem...)

This belongs in the advertisement forum.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll go along with this.
> 
> (Erhem...)
> 
> This belongs in the advertisement forum.


This has way to much spam thanks to a certain bunch of people (no names) 

No advertisements.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? Tis an actual forum.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still advertisement


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No duh, but its best if it stays in Brewsters.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, you warned me for being sexy.  I don't know if I should take that as an insult or compliment.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Wow, you warned me for being sexy.  I don't know if I should take that as an insult or compliment.


whatever you want it to be.

this forum is ATAC

 B)


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 24, 2009)

No.....Yes?....... What ever makes you happy.


----------



## Went (Sep 24, 2009)

OK, im pissed so no offense but..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>FAIL</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>

What if im acting like a TBTer?

<big>*Stop right now*</big>, im sick of you all attacking EAC so you all better stop or i will report all of you and the forum to zetaboards for attacking our site *<big>5</big>* times! I don't care how much you hate it, but if you hate EAC, then *leave it alone. Stop flaming and spamming it.* If you guys hate me saying this, then too bad.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 24, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> OK, im pissed so no offense but..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>FAIL</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>
> 
> ...


I may side on you on this one, and it depends on how you define _*attack*_.


----------



## Went (Sep 24, 2009)

ok. lemme fix this. I see many of the people here attacking EAC soo badly. We are all sick of it, so stop spamming us and FREAKIN LEAVE EAC ALONE! simple as that


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 24, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> ok. lemme fix this. I see many of the people here attacking EAC soo badly. We are all sick of it, so stop spamming us and FREAKIN LEAVE EAC ALONE! simple as that


Again, define attack.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea me to.  Which is surprising.


----------



## Went (Sep 24, 2009)

Attack, like you guys spamming it up and breaking rules there, insulting it, flaming it, and bashing it.


----------



## Zex (Sep 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> http://s1.zetaboards.com/All_Things_AC/index/


You need some help with those themes. (not me im too lazy, just pointing out the obvious)


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Attack, like you guys spamming it up and breaking rules there, insulting it, flaming it, and bashing it.


Technically, no ones spamming there (Atleast, i haven't seen them). insulting, flaming, and bashing are all opinion, you've gave your opinion of TBT on our site, they're just giving their opinion in a harsher way. o:


----------



## Went (Sep 24, 2009)

master crash, you weren't involved so you don't have to worry. There was a attack last week and this week.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I can tell you no one on TBT I know did not attack it the last couple of weeks.  And I used to go to EAC (coughExploud cough) and like said, I'm not lying in anyway.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> master crash, you weren't involved so you don't have to worry. There was a attack last week and this week.


Oh, i _guess_ it's kind of EACBoy's fault for starting the whole thing :L Also, i don't know if you can report an entire forum to ZB.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 24, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Attack, like you guys spamming it up and breaking rules there, insulting it, flaming it, and bashing it.


I see.
Did the mods and admins do anything about it?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, I thought of something.  Can you understand why people attack your forum?  Maybe it was because ACboy's fault for spamming this forum and annoying the heck out of us about it?  Or probably because the fact it's the "nicest site on the internet" makes people flame it due to not true facts, or is it because ACboy brags about being on topsites?  Really, If I'm sounding rude I'm not, I'm just making points that it isn't all our faults we attacked your forum, maybe though, but it was the constant annoyance ACboy made.


----------



## Went (Sep 24, 2009)

Did he spam TBT? Well, long time ago. He can be annoying but hey, its the internet. There are times where you run into annoying people. I run into annoying people, but do you see me flaming or bashing the user? No, just ignore the best you can so they can drive away and... annoy other sites.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 24, 2009)

Wait, what did EAC even do? I'm just in this because getting 31 on the topsite sounds fun and I guess a lot of people don't liek EAC so thats a bouns I guess?


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 25, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Wait, what did EAC even do? I'm just in this because getting 31 on the topsite sounds fun and I guess a lot of people don't liek EAC so thats a bouns I guess?


I wish i knew what we did wrong


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2009)

are you kidding?
you are only 13?
such a little kid and your doing all of this?
And what happened BB you argued so much and then you just turned around and joined this crap?


What ever yall can go along and do it it honestly doesn't bother me, but it is sad that you people are so immature that you have to make a hate forum. Does AXA ever hate on you? No. Do we ever Hate on you? No. Maybe when you do crap like this. But we dont just hate you because you are annyoing or because you cant type straight...
Just waht ever, but why dont you grow up and leave EAC alone.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, I thought of something.  Can you understand why people attack your forum?  Maybe it was because ACboy's fault for spamming this forum and annoying the heck out of us about it?  Or probably because the fact it's the "nicest site on the internet" makes people flame it due to not true facts, or is it because ACboy brags about being on topsites?  Really, If I'm sounding rude I'm not, I'm just making points that it isn't all our faults we attacked your forum, maybe though, but it was the constant annoyance ACboy made.


wow...about the "nicest site on the internet" bit "Burger King fast food restaurants
Slogans: Have it your way
              Your Way, Right Away
              Best Food for Fast Times
              America Loves Burgers and We're America's Burger King
so does that mean anything we want at burger king we get?  does everyone in America love burger king? No. IT's called advertisement.  Yes EACboy was a bit annoying but aif some one was to annoy you in real life does that mean you should shoot them?  And maybe he spammed does that mean you never let it go and mess with him forever?
this is cliche but: "two wrongs don't make a right"  its true, its called being the better person. Walking away.


"really im not being rude" maybe you should look up rude in the dictionary or watch how you say thoings because you were defenitly being rude.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Did he spam TBT? Well, long time ago. He can be annoying but hey, its the internet. There are times where you run into annoying people. I run into annoying people, but do you see me flaming or bashing the user? No, just ignore the best you can so they can drive away and... annoy other sites.


>but hey, it's the internet.

But hey, it's the internet! There's bound to be pointless crap!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

][quote="Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, I thought of something.  Can you understand why people attack your forum?  Maybe it was because ACboy's fault for spamming this forum and annoying the heck out of us about it?  Or probably because the fact it's the "nicest site on the internet" makes people flame it due to not true facts, or is it because ACboy brags about being on topsites?  Really, If I'm sounding rude I'm not, I'm just making points that it isn't all our faults we attacked your forum, maybe though, but it was the constant annoyance ACboy made.


wow...about the "nicest site on the internet" bit "Burger King fast food restaurants
Slogans: Have it your way
              Your Way, Right Away
              Best Food for Fast Times
              America Loves Burgers and We're America's Burger King
so does that mean anything we want at burger king we get?  does everyone in America love burger king? No. IT's called advertisement.  Yes EACboy was a bit annoying but aif some one was to annoy you in real life does that mean you should shoot them?  And maybe he spammed does that mean you never let it go and mess with him forever?
this is cliche but: "two wrongs don't make a right"  its true, its called being the better person. Walking away.


"really im not being rude" maybe you should look up rude in the dictionary or watch how you say thoings because you were defenitly being rude.

[/quote]LINK! I COMMAND YE TO YEILD THOU FLAMING ARROW FROM THIS WAR!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 25, 2009)

[quote="]are you kidding?
you are only 13?
such a little kid and your doing all of this?
And what happened BB you argued so much and then you just turned around and joined this crap?


What ever yall can go along and do it it honestly doesn't bother me, but it is sad that you people are so immature that you have to make a hate forum. Does AXA ever hate on you? No. Do we ever Hate on you? No. Maybe when you do crap like this. But we dont just hate you because you are annyoing or because you cant type straight...
Just waht ever, but why dont you grow up and leave EAC alone.[/quote]Have we interacted much with AXA? No. EAC? Just flaming.  Do you hate on us? Yes.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2009)

][quote="Nikoking said:
			
		

> Well, I thought of something.  Can you understand why people attack your forum?  Maybe it was because ACboy's fault for spamming this forum and annoying the heck out of us about it?  Or probably because the fact it's the "nicest site on the internet" makes people flame it due to not true facts, or is it because ACboy brags about being on topsites?  Really, If I'm sounding rude I'm not, I'm just making points that it isn't all our faults we attacked your forum, maybe though, but it was the constant annoyance ACboy made.


wow...about the "nicest site on the internet" bit "Burger King fast food restaurants
Slogans: Have it your way
              Your Way, Right Away
              Best Food for Fast Times
              America Loves Burgers and We're America's Burger King
so does that mean anything we want at burger king we get?  does everyone in America love burger king? No. IT's called advertisement.  Yes EACboy was a bit annoying but aif some one was to annoy you in real life does that mean you should shoot them?  And maybe he spammed does that mean you never let it go and mess with him forever?
this is cliche but: "two wrongs don't make a right"  its true, its called being the better person. Walking away.


"really im not being rude" maybe you should look up rude in the dictionary or watch how you say thoings because you were defenitly being rude.

[/quote]Uh... I don't get your last sentence,  Why would I say I'm not sounding rude when I don't know what rude is?  Of course I know it's advertising, but they make it feel like a fact, the rest I couldn't understand because of your *censored.2.0*ty ass grammar.  Thank you for making my day worst.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ][quote="Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... I don't get your last sentence,  Why would I say I'm not sounding rude when I don't know what rude is?  Of course I know it's advertising, but they make it feel like a fact, the rest I couldn't understand because of your *censored.2.0*ty ass grammar.  Thank you for making my day worst.[/quote]Well dun let this dude make your day worse
And are you one of EAC's supporters or something, Link?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well dun let this dude make your day worse
And are you one of EAC's supporters or something, ]I lol'd at his last post about "Wow ur 13"  He's probably 8 knowing the comebacks the prick has.   I think he is, because there's a member called Link there and he's a mod, but I don't remember him having *censored.2.0*ty grammar.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol probably Went's or eacboy's bro or something xD


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 25, 2009)

link is my second member. he is also an admin.


----------



## Went (Sep 25, 2009)

Im really going to report this site to zeta soon...

Better stop spamming EAC or i will report you guys to zeta. If you hate it, then leave EAC alone.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 25, 2009)

Closed


----------

